# Xorg on HD4000 and gt740m



## bout3 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hello,
Before I introduce my problem, this is my first post on this forum, and i had no experience with FreeBSD before. I've used Manjaro for a while.

For about 3 days I've been trying to fire up Xorg on my Vaio Svf152a29m (wifi-card changed) with no success on FreeBSD12.1 release. I've read a few posts, suggesting optimus manager, making config files or disabling Nvidia. Unfortunately none of them worked for me. I almost gave up, but i tried FuryBSD due to a fact that it has DE installed. Although i did not installed it due to lack of manual partitioning, i was able to live boot XFCE. 

I also tested FreeBSD13 with the same result. The only difference is i don't have to set `mode 2` every time the system boots, beacuse it already sets my resolution. 

Errors i got from Xorg:
(EE) Can't run in framebuffer mode - when there was no 10-nvidia.conf in Xorg user config.d, or trying with intel
(EE) No screens were found - when 10-nvidia.conf was in user xorg.config.d.

Drivers i used were :
-nvidia-driver
-nvidia-driver-390

I'd would be very grateful for any ideas, and I hope i haven't missed anything.


----------



## bout3 (Apr 9, 2020)

Okay, I figured it out, for some reason i915kms was not loading during boot (having i915kms_load in loader.conf), i so I load it in /etc/rc.conf by`kld_list="i915kms"`. Unfortunately none of nvidia-drivers is working and i'm running KDE on HD4000 ,but it is working quite nice.


----------



## alfonsosiciliano (Apr 10, 2020)

Probably your laptop has a Nvidia Optimus Card, you could read this tutorial.


----------



## zeising@ (Apr 11, 2020)

bout3 said:


> Okay, I figured it out, for some reason i915kms was not loading during boot (having i915kms_load in loader.conf), i so I load it in /etc/rc.conf by`kld_list="i915kms"`. Unfortunately none of nvidia-drivers is working and i'm running KDE on HD4000 ,but it is working quite nice.


It is not possible to load i915kms.ko from the loader, it causes crashes, so it has been blacklisted in the loader. You have to load it using kld_list in /etc/rc.conf.


----------

